# my little reds



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i have never seen this in my red but the bigger one is eating the others eyes is there somthing i can do

i know i can seperate them but dont wanna and they have enough food??


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

how big are the ones your talking about?
And i've never seen this unless there hungry.

MAD


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

the bigger one is a inch and a half the others are a inch but i feed them plenty of food every day and still happening

BTW i didnt realize i put this in this forum it shold be in piranha disscussion sorry about that


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

im trying to get pics but there all blurry


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Young p's can be very agressive towards their own kind, and often injure or kill each other. Maybe you should temporarily divide the guilty one from the others, so they can gain some size on him...

Here you go Jeff and SMTT: *_moved to Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Jonas,
I would get rid of the guilty party. They are so cheap at that size, I would never keep one that is damaging they eyes because they dont grow back. If you are in a legal state, just take him back to where you got him and get a different one.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Divide the tank, low the temp, feed them well!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with Jeff: I would also return the bad seed to the lfs!
I don't know if some p's are just born evil (ie. have an evil character), or that they might change when ageing, but I wouldn't risk the eyes (and lives) of your other reds, and trade him in for a more sociable one.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

when I first bought baby reds I got three. Well two of them worked as a tag team and killed the less active baby p. but I didn't know it due to being at school. Well that weekend I bought a new baby to replace dead one and those two asses eventually killed that one too. somtimes they are like that


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

well the one guilty p killed the others last night so now all i have is just that one in the tank and the fish store i got them from wont take them back so im just gonna keep the guilty one soon hell be big enough to put in my big tank with the others probly in like 4 months so ill just keep him thnx 4 the help


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well if you get some of my reds put them in there with him so they can teach him a lesson for killing your fish....










MAD


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i dont wnna do that scince hes that aggressive i wanna keep him he'll work nice with the others when he gets bigger


----------

